# Book Giveaway Going on NOW!



## HowlingDusk (May 6, 2022)

I'm hosting a book giveaway this month that ends on the 30th. If you want a chance to get a free signed hard copy with red quartz bookmark, please visit my website for more information:








						2022 Spring Giveaway (Ended May 30th)!
					

It is time for spring cleaning, and I still have a box of books sitting in my office WAITING to take some lucky winners on a journey of a lifetime! A few months ago I did a giveaway using Goodreads…




					howlingdusk.com
				




The Mark of Amulii is a gay werewolf fantasy romance set in modern day Jasper, Alberta. 

Mini Blurb:

*Falling in love with a monster comes at a price, and for young Alex, it will cost him everything.*

_A deceptively beautiful gift from a wild wolfman changes Alex’s life, sending him fleeing for his freedom while holding back uncontrollable urges. As he hides in the untamed wilds, far from all he knows, he must accept what he’s become and learn to live the rest of his new, unnaturally long life as a maw’cha.

Can Amulii make Alex fall in love with him while mending the trust he broke, and can they keep each other safe long enough to escape an enemy from the past that wants them dead?_

Book information here: https://howlingdusk.com/books/


----------

